# for new to hangun CCW



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

I know there are quite a few newbies.Although this is not a new article it should be a must for those new to guns for self defense.Although some dont agree with all his writings,he does have a lot of experience and it really is common sense idealogy.Enjoy it

Mean Streets Tactical Training: The Ten Commandments of Concealed Carry- Massad Ayoob


----------



## LefteeTris (Jul 1, 2012)

I love this article and fully agree with the points! Take 5 minutes and read it people!


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for posting that link. There's good information and ideas there that all of us can benefit from reading, and reading again.


----------



## EB (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks for posting this. It was definitely an informative and necessary read.


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

Excellent article! Bookmarked it. Thanks skullfr.

Don <><


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

Excellent article. It should have been part of the CCW class I was recently in. I agree with all of the points made. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

I now have my permit and I am looking for something to continue what my 8 hour CCW course started. Specifically the responsibility and tactics of conceal carry and home defense. I have found a couple books in the library but aside from one additional course offered for another $150 at the range I took the CCW course, I have'nt found squat. In this age of everything available on the internet from apple pie recipes to Elvis’s shoe size, I would think a free course on handgun responsibility and the legal ramifications of self defense via pistol ought to be available somewhere if one knows where to look. Hickock45 is a great show-n-tell resource on handguns but I haven’t found any courses per se. The MSTT article by Massad Ayoob is an example of what I am looking for. Maybe I just haven’t gone deep enough following that thread. I did find a few non-free CCW classes online, one takes 45 minutes, starting @ $25. I’m sure that one is very thorough.

Can anyone point me in the right direction here? IMHO there is more to carrying a concealed handgun than just the permission of the local Sherriff. I went through more than 8 hours of drivers ed in high school before I got behind the wheel of my dad's 62 Pontiac.

Thanks


----------

